# Baguair'd



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

thought i'd put up some pics from my recent Bagyard Bombers and Accuair E-level install 













































































































the rears dont go low at all, they are as low as some people's coil height, so they're getting swapped out for some supreme rears which should be better. 
only got this done a few days ago so not much time to review it properly, but it's working well so far


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Such a sick setup. :thumb:thumb For the creativity


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

what are you running in the rear now, i didnt think there was a mk4 bomber rear. that controller setup is ill also


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

That is hands-down the best Accuair installation I've seen. I'm not fond of the switchbox look (even though the accuair one is really nice), but this integration/installation of the controller is A+. 

What do you have on the rears now?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

:bow:bow to those SEATSSS and that controller set up... 

very nice, haven't seen anyone go there with it!


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks, i wanted to have the touchpad look integrated not like it was added on somewhere and i couldnt think of anywhere else to put it. if i find a better place i may move it cos it looks a bit DIY cos i just did it in my garage, but tbh i probably wont be bothered to move it in future, too much hassle:snore plus i'll have to buy another door handle  

in the rears are the bomber struts i'll try dig out a pic. At any rate, if you dump the bags and you've STILL got arch gap, then you are doing it wrong - so bagyard are getting some feedback for future struts & im going for the supremes cos i heard i'll get around 30mm more.


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

found one


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

looks good bro!


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Still Fantana said:


> :bow:bow to those SEATSSS and that controller set up...
> 
> very nice, haven't seen anyone go there with it!


 x2


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

forgot to add, i had 10mm spacers at the time and the arch sat on the tyre 
so i took it down to 5mm and it still has a couple mm's clearance for the brakes 










need to arch roll next..


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

doooppppeeee....


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

damn!! keep the pics comin!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Lookin good homie !


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

what a let down on the rears


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

so sick


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks  

yeah the rears were a let down bigtime, but theyre coming out this week now when these go in


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm pepsi max


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow         

Congratulations... That is one of the nicest TouchPad integrations we have seen!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

sick install!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

wow, great work!!!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn that setup is sick


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

So you are going to run the R32 rears like this? 










I just installed mine and they go pretty low.


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

Are those the Supreme rears? If so then yes...they're going on in about 10 hours time..i havent actually seen what they look like yet. I'll IM you now bud


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

wow nice install! in for updates and more pics :thumb:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

lets see more pics with the new bags in Dele !


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I ****ing love this car!


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

these came the other day...




























and some cleaning pics





































yes,







is a pic of the roof


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

looks beautiful


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)

mate... we need to get you some new pics
none of this nokia camera phone crap.


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

^^^ love that pic "air


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

dele said:


>


I LOVE THIS! :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks really good :thumbup:


----------

